# una parte di



## Plo

Can someone please translate these lyrics for me.....i feel that my translation is not totally right.....thanks


UNA PARTE DI ME 

C'è una parte di me che ti segue anche se
Non ci sei non mi vuoi
C'è una parte di me che fa parte di te
Ci convivo da un po' oramai...

Edited for copyright reasons. The rest of the song here.


----------



## shamblesuk

Why don't you have a go at translating and Italian speakers can correct your errors? We're all here to learn!


----------



## TheCollector

Hi there!
the translation goes like this:
"There's a part of me that keeps following you even if/ you're not here, you don't want me
there's a part of me that's a part of you
I live (together with you='convivere') for some time now.."

Hope it is of help!
nice song


----------



## Silvia

TheCollector said:
			
		

> I live (together with you='convivere')  for some time now.."


I've been living with it (that part of me) for some time now


----------



## [WoW]

Da quando ci evitiamo chi siamo = who are we since when we shunned from one another

Non lo so = I don't know

Sto in mezzo a un uragano riparo = = I am in the middle of a sheltered orang-utang

Non ho piu' = I don't have anymore

Dimmi quante volte se per troppe volte = Tell me how many times if for too many times


----------



## Don Zauker

[WoW] said:
			
		

> Sto in mezzo a un uragano riparo = = I am in the middle of a sheltered orang-utang


Sto in mezzo a un uragano riparo Non ho più = I am in the middle of an hurricane, no more I have a shelter


----------



## [WoW]

I had the feelling that the sentence did not make sense quite sense. Addesso e' chiaro! Grazie Don Zauker!


----------



## [WoW]

I have repeated "sense" twice. Sorry, that was a mistake. 

Ho preteso da te piu' di quello che do = i demanded from you more than I can give 

Se le mie carezze sulle tue incertezze = if my tender caresses on your uncertainties

Non ti bastono piu' non ti servono piu'  = are not enough anymore they don't serve you anymore

Dimmelo tu = tell me


----------



## [WoW]

Nel silenzio che c'e' quella parte di me = in the silence that is there is a part of me 

Se ne va dietro te = it disappears beyond you

Io rimano cosi' con quell' altra meta' = i ramain so with the other half

E il rumore che fa non lo sai = and the sound it makes you don't know

Mi mancono I ritardi gli sguardi = I miss the delays the glances

Spenti ormai = estinguished by now


----------



## Don Zauker

You are welcome, my friend.


----------



## Don Zauker

[WoW] said:
			
		

> I have repeated "sense" twice. Sorry, that was a mistake.
> 
> Ho preteso da te piu' di quello che do = i demanded from you more than I  can  give
> 
> Se le mie carezze sulle tue incertezze = if my tender caresses on your uncertainties
> 
> Non ti bastano piu' non ti servono piu' = are not enough anymore they don't serve you anymore
> 
> Dimmelo tu = tell me


Almost correct.

Bastano = are enough

Bastono = Beat you


----------



## Don Zauker

[WoW] said:
			
		

> Nel silenzio che c'e' quella parte di me = in the silence that is  there is a  that part of me
> 
> Se ne va dietro te = it disappears beyond you
> 
> Io rimango cosi' con quell' altra meta' = i remain so with the other half
> 
> E il rumore che fa non lo sai = and the sound it makes you don't know
> 
> Mi mancono I ritardi gli sguardi = I miss the delays the glances
> 
> Spenti ormai = estinguished by now


----------



## [WoW]

Don Zauker, 

Che cosa significa quando ci sono le crocette rosse davanti le parole? Significa che cancella la parola. Esempio: I demanded from you more than I x can x give. Allora, dalla tua correzione se capisco il sistema di queste crocette, la frase dovrebbe essere: I demanded from you more than I. 
E' cosi'?


----------



## Don Zauker

Esatto, la parte tra le crocette è sbagliata, va tolta dalla frase.

"Quello che do" = "what I give"

"Quello che posso dare" = "what I can give"


----------



## [WoW]

Ho capito! Grazie.

Here are a few more phrases from the song. 

Le occasioni perse le diverse scelte = lost occasions different choices

E la certezza che tu mi capissi di piu' = and the certainty that you would understand  me more

...adesso che ti perdo mi accorgo cosa sei = now that I lost you I realize what you are


----------



## [WoW]

Ho sbagliato con te dimmi almeno perche' = i was wrong with you tell me at least why

Dammi ancora tempo questo lo pretendo = give me some more time this I pretend 

E' il diritto che ha quella parte di me = it is the right that has the (that ?) part of me


----------



## Plo

Thanks Wow....i feel that we are both learning a lot.....sorry, but i constantly become obsessed with italian songs and translating the lyrics, and although i do a pretty good job, i always like input from others as another way to improve my knowledge of italian i guess. Plus i feel that some italian songs are much more passionate than the ones that we often hear in Canada...might be due to all the garbage they play on the radio...hopefully its better in BC....anyway thanks to you and all who keep replying...
plo


----------



## Scrumpals

CIao
Anch'io sono quasi ossessionato con la musica italiana e il desiderio di tradurrla.  

Una cosa - pretendere means to expect - *not* to pretend (which i think is far finta).

Dammi ancora tempo questo lo pretendo = give me (again) time, this I expect.


Steven


----------



## ElaineG

> Una cosa - pretendere means to expect - *not* to pretend (which i think is far finta).
> 
> _I'd translate "pretendere" as to claim or demand not "to expect" (which could be aspettarsi o contare su depending on the context._
> Dammi ancora tempo questo lo pretendo = give me (again) time, this I expect.
> _And "ancora" here seems to be "ancora" in the sense of "di pi`u"_
> _So I'd translate this line as "Give me more time, this I ask you (or demand of you)"_


 Just my 2 cents -- maybe we can get a native's opinion.


----------



## Elisa68

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Just my 2 cents -- maybe we can get a native's opinion.


I agree with you.


----------



## [WoW]

Plo, 

"E' il *diritto* che ha quella parte di me."  

As I am sure you have come up with better terms, it sounds better to say "It is the *wish*" instead of " It is the *right".*


----------



## Silvia

There is a part of me following you even if
it is without you, you do not want me
There is a part of me that is a part of you
I have been living with it for some time now

Since when we started avoiding each other
I do not know who we are
I am right in the middle of a storm
I have no more shelter

Tell me how many times if for too many times
I claimed from you more than I give
If my caresses on your uncertainties
are not enough anymore, or you do not need them anymore
You tell me

In this silence that part of me
is leaving, behind you
so I am left with the other half
and you cannot know the noise it makes 

I miss those latenesses, those looks
they are dull now

Those missed chances, and our different choices
and feeling confident you would understand me more
...now that I'm losing you, I realize what you mean to me

Tell me how many times if for too many times
I was wrong with you, tell me at least why
Give me some more time, I claim for it
That part of me has a right to it


----------



## [WoW]

Tanto Grazie Silvia del tuo aiuto e suggerimenti. Ero quasi vicina ma di certo non del tutto. Ho ancora da imparare e ho piacere di migliorare entrambe lingue.


----------



## SuperVale

Buongiorno a tutti!
Devo tradurre questa frase in inglese:
"Una parte di lei vuole mantenere fede alla promessa fatta, ma vuole anche tenere una porta a perta".
"A part of her" è corretto?
Grazie!


----------



## Bored_Employee

Supervale, io direi che è corretto. Vediamo poi cosa ne pensano altri.

Ciao


----------



## Benzene

Ciao!
La traduzione più corretta in lingua inglrese è la seguente:

"A part of her wants to remain faithful to done promise , but she also wants to have a way (or mode) of escape".

To remain faithful to (es: principi) è il modo corretto inglese di tradurre "tenere fede a....".

La frase "tenere una porta aperta" è di tipo idiomatico nella nostra lingua e pertanto un inglese non capirebbe la traduzione alla lettera nel contesto della frase. Infatti  "a way (or mode) of escape" significa per un inglese "via di fuga".
Spero di esserti stato utile.
Ciao da Benzene!


----------



## JoeMama

Benzene said:


> Ciao!
> "A part of her wants to remain faithful to done *made* promise*s* , but she also wants to have a way (or mode) of *to *escape".


For the first part, I would say:
_A part of her wants to remain faithful to her promises, but..._
Here are some other ideas for "tenere una porta aperta" (EDIT: benzine, supervale-if it is idiomatic, it would be great if you explained the meaning )
_...she also wants to keep her options open._
_...she also wants to have an out (at all times)._


----------



## Memimao

A part of her wants to keep her word, but she does not want to slam the door.


----------



## Pirlo

Memimao said:


> A part of her wants to keep her word


*"To keep her word."* seems great in this phrase! 
Otherwise, I would say: *"A part of her wants to remain faithful to the promises she has made."

*Ciao,
Pirlo


----------



## Caergl

SuperVale said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Devo tradurre questa frase in inglese:
> "Una parte di lei vuole mantenere fede alla promessa fatta, ma vuole anche tenere una porta a perta".
> "A part of her" è corretto?
> Grazie!



Yes, si,  'a part of her'  è corretto 

"A part of her wants to be faithfull to her promise, but she also wants to keep her options open"


----------



## Pirlo

Caergl said:


> "A part of her wants to be faithfull to her promise, but she also wants to keep her options open"



Perfect!


----------



## Caergl

Pirlo said:


> Perfect!



Sweet. Ty


----------



## squeaksoup

Si informano i referenti dell'Osservatorio Nazionale sulla Sperimentazione Clinica dei Medicinali che i rilasci previsti per luglio relativi ad *una parte delle* modulistiche previste dal decreto ministeriale 21 dicembre 2007 "Decreto ministeriale concernente i modelli...comitato etico", sono stati posticipati al nese di settembre.

The representatives from the National Centre for Clinical Trials announces that the scheduled releases for July in regards to *some* of the scheduled forms from the Ministerial Decree from 21 December 2007.

Can "una parte di" mean some in the above sentence? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## w120barby

squeaksoup said:


> Si informano i referenti dell'Osservatorio Nazionale sulla Sperimentazione Clinica dei Medicinali che i rilasci previsti per luglio relativi ad *una parte delle*  -  modulistiche previste dal decreto ministeriale 21 dicembre 2007 "Decreto ministeriale concernente i modelli...comitato etico", sono stati posticipati al mese di settembre.


----------



## squeaksoup

Can una parte di mean some?


----------



## adrianok

squeaksoup said:


> Can una parte di mean some?


Yes, at least *I* think so.


----------



## dogustine

Yes, in this case *"una parte delle"* means *"some of the"*


----------



## DAH

I read it like this: for July (relative to) as to/with respect to/regarding one part of the scheduled forms . . . indicating that there is another part(s) to follow. I wouldn't read this type of communication to simply give notice with "some".


----------

